# buy from great lake tools



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i want to buy from this guys, but i just want make sure that is a good guy. somebody buy from this guy ??? 

thx


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

There are a few guys who have dealt with him, So far all glowing reviews.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Tim has bought some stuff says he's great .


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

My advice: pay with PayPal- it covers you... No PayPal no online shopping


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

He is actually right here in my neck of the woods I have talked with him outside of DWT through email ( let's see if he knows who I am lol) seems like a trusting person.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

You could get on the drywall junkies/steel stud addicts Facebook page and ask. Quite a few guys on there that I have dealt with. Tim0282 has bought quite a bit from me.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

killerjune said:


> i want to buy from this guys, but i just want make sure that is a good guy. somebody buy from this guy ???
> 
> thx


I buy parts from him all the time, his prices are great. I have never had a problem. He knows his stuff and is very trustworthy. PayPal is secure if you have any concerns but I would not hesitate to buy from him.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

gotmud said:


> He is actually right here in my neck of the woods I have talked with him outside of DWT through email ( let's see if he knows who I am lol) seems like a trusting person.


Reveal yourself! haha


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

*thx a lot*

i receive my super package 

brand new 2.5 and 3.5 northstar angle heads. im ****ing happy

thx a lot


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Glad to hear that you are happy! Let me know when you need something else!


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

I bought a TapeTech rebuilt bazooka from him. Runs like a champ. Did everything he promised and more.


----------



## Wellst95 (Apr 17, 2019)

Is there a video review on it?


----------

